# Laser products Surefire M6



## cmacclel (Jul 21, 2006)

Whats a Old M6 Worth? AKA "laser products" version?


Mac


----------



## JLavino (Jul 21, 2006)

Priceless?


----------



## DUQ (Jul 23, 2006)

This question has come up before. Probably not much help.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21155


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 23, 2006)

DUQ said:


> This question has come up before. Probably not much help.
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21155




Thanks....the one I have is # 77

Mac


----------



## bobbo (Jul 24, 2006)

Mac,

Check with "size 15". He appears/is the SUREFIRE expert!


----------



## Size15's (Jul 25, 2006)

bobbo said:


> Mac,
> 
> Check with "size 15". He appears/is the SUREFIRE expert!



Thanks but I have no idea about prices.


----------

